# retirement time mangement?



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

How long did it take to settle into your retirement routine? Dh has been retired for two weeks and it feels really strange. I am not doing my daily chores as usual. . I am leaving things undone---- which I always did when he was home!!! I made sure, I did house work and laundry while he was working! But he isn't going back.... if he is working on the tractor, he will ask for my help, if he sits under the trees he calls me to join him. If he wants to go somewhere he asks me to go with him. I am not use to cooking 3x a day, I am used to running errands alone... He watches a lot of tv and I feel bad if I start vacuuming... oh tell me how to get going!


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, first welcome to retirement. My DW and I have been retired for four years now and it still seems like yesterday. We have two favorite words now, minyona (spelling) meaning later and "so" meaning so what. If we just don't feel like doing something it's minyona and if we meant to get something done but ran out of time it's so. We don't stress about what gets done and what doesn't and we are loving it. Don't get me wrong we have an eight acre homestead that we are just getting started on and we are busy bees. You will find a balance and if you are enjoying spending more time outside with your husband then just enjoy it and don't fret about the dishes getting done today "minyona".


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Just had a good friend retire beginning of January. He told me it was April before he quit thinking about getting ready to go to work. He was planning lunches and what days he had to work. So, I guess it takes awhile. Me, I have six years to go before I learn.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

When I retired, WE took 2 weeks, went away. We were together 24/7. When we got home we worked together, I helped in the house, making meals, etc and she helped outside. I learned what she needed to get done, she me. Then we went our own way, helping each other on projects that needed two. Not much different than before except I am around whenever needed, making it much easier for her. When I retired, I retired, let all the rest go. We have all day, all week, all year. I think the key for us is not sweat the little things, it will be there tomorrow, if not, oh well. Another key is to plan a lot of down time, together, time to smell the roses. A wink, a smile, a touch. We worked hard, planned, gave up extra money, to have this time, together. I wouldn't change a thing, except, taking more time to enjoy it all. There are many things that we thought were important that don't mean a thing in the big picture. Keep what is important and enjoy the heck out of it....James


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, today ,when he asked me to go with him to the barber shop, I passed--then felt bad! Whilel he was gone, I got clothes on the line, kitchen cleaned up and lunch cooked. I feel so much better. Something finished. He came home and I remember to tell him, he looked handsome. He went by and signed up to coach basketball and baseball for our county Rec. Dept. I am thrilled, that he is finding something to do! He has never had great interest in any one thing... Except sports/ coaching and he gave that up as our kids started High School... This is gonna work out.. I just know it!! Thank you...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I didn't have to change my schedule when I retired. I still sleep most of the day and do my chores at night /early morning as I did when on graveyard shift. I even schedule most of my leisure activities for Friday through Sunday the same as I did when working my 10 hours a day /4 days a week schedule.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

jwal10 said:


> When I retired, WE took 2 weeks, went away. We were together 24/7. When we got home we worked together, I helped in the house, making meals, etc and she helped outside. I learned what she needed to get done, she me. Then we went our own way, helping each other on projects that needed two. Not much different than before except I am around whenever needed, making it much easier for her. When I retired, I retired, let all the rest go. We have all day, all week, all year. I think the key for us is not sweat the little things, it will be there tomorrow, if not, oh well. Another key is to plan a lot of down time, together, time to smell the roses. A wink, a smile, a touch. We worked hard, planned, gave up extra money, to have this time, together. I wouldn't change a thing, except, taking more time to enjoy it all. There are many things that we thought were important that don't mean a thing in the big picture. Keep what is important and enjoy the heck out of it....James


 DITTO! just how we felt as well & we just passed 3 yrs of retirement...planned for me but broken leg & getting "let go" because of it for him. love not having a schedule....HOWEVER- they called him back to work mid-july & offered him a part time job in in computer dept 4 hrs a day. he took it & loves it. he worked in the bindery/paper cutting first 10yrs...kinda messed up our routine that it took nearly 3 yrs to fall into. not sure if i like it now but he does so we go with the flow.


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

2 months for me and 1 1/2 years for dh. We are trying to sell the house and that occupies time. I feel like I have to get ready to go to work sometimes.
I also have days that I feel as if I'm at summer camp or vacation. I guess it will level out but I am trying to enjoy the present. I do like not rushing through my chores.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I believe it took me about 1.5 years and I still sometimes look at jobs in my field LOL. I do tend to fall into the habit of procrastination which I despise! So every few weeks I need to write down what I am going to accomplish and then force myself to get up and get busy. That lasts for a few weeks and then I get lazy again.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, yes, it is rough at first. My husband is one of those that likes my company when he goes to do things and he loves to be constantly going somewhere. I just couldn't get anything done. Eventually he found other retired friends that eat breakfast out twice a week---2 hours of time for me to get caught up! Then I started passing on some of his trips if I had pressing jobs. Then hopefully he gets his own around-the-house projects. I guess it took 4 to 5 months. Just be patient, it does get better.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been retired a year and I still don't really have a ROUTINE. I have grandkids with me alot as I always have - esp. in summer - so I just go with the flow each day and thank the Good Lord that I don't have to go to work Monday mornings.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Our Grandson (who is the apple of our eye) goes back to school Tues, cooler temps are coming .. maybe these will afford us a little better routine! I am not saying it's not fun.. I feel like I have been on a very long vacation and it is time to get back to work...


----------

